# Grown In Holland



## DigitalDiva (Nov 9, 2007)

1)






2)





.


----------



## phakimata (Nov 9, 2007)

I love the simplicity!!!! Maybe increase the saturation a little bit.

____
Dutch guy living in America


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 9, 2007)

Bedankt! Hoelang woon je al in Amerika?


----------



## phakimata (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry that this thread goes over into Dutch.....

Ik woon al bijna 8 jaar in America, vooral voor werk redenen. Hoe kom jij in NL terecht?


----------



## Mainiac (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice photos! I really like #2 I also love the simplicity. By the way, what on earth is it?


----------



## doenoe (Nov 10, 2007)

its an artichoke


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 10, 2007)

nope, cabbage on a stick.


----------



## Heck (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm like the dust spot police. I see 3 spots in the first one. I see some noise or is it just me?


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 11, 2007)

Ik woon in Nederland 1 jaar. Ik vind het zo'n mooi en erg interessant land. De mensen, de cultuur..alles. Mijn vriend is Nederlander. Hij komt uit Noord Brabant. Een echte Brabantser. Waar in Nederland kom je vandaan?

It is an Ornamental Kale. They come in various colours, too. 

Heck, might be a possibility of both. Other than that, how do you feel about them?


----------



## Heck (Nov 11, 2007)

Interesting Photos of a ugly flower  But now I know what a ornamental kale looks like.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 12, 2007)

Heck said:


> Interesting Photos of a ugly flower  But now I know what a ornamental kale looks like.



Another example of beauty being in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Loves it!


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

DigitalDiva said:


> Another example of beauty being in the eye of the beholder.


Wow you took that so well, whereas I found it to be quite offensive.

Beautiful shots btw.


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting flowers!  And you captured them very well Kerry.  The framing works good on these.  Nice job. 

NJ


----------



## Heck (Nov 12, 2007)

I did not mean to be offensive to anyone. I just think the flower is ugly. I don't think Diva took it that way, At least I hope not.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Wheres my popcorn?? 



Oh there it is..


----------



## Heck (Nov 12, 2007)

My flame suit is at the ready :blackeye:


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

hehe good luck!!


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 13, 2007)

Heck said:


> I did not mean to be offensive to anyone. I just think the flower is ugly. I don't think Diva took it that way, At least I hope not.



I didn't take it that way (after all, I didn't make the flower) but I was a little surprised as I was hoping for something positive from you or at least further _constructive_ criticism. 

I do see from your posting record that you're quite critical of people's work and from your own website that you're new to photography, so I take that into consideration, too.

I don't post on here to receive accolades but to learn from fellow photographers what their view is on my work. Saying the flower is ugly has nothing to do with that and I don't take it personally.  I actually sold this print this week, so someone finds it beautiful and after all, art IS subjective to personal taste.

You can put the popcorn away as I don't post to argue with anybody or to defend my work as it is what it is and I'm pleased with my result or I wouldn't post it. Everyone's entitled to their opinion and perhaps you didn't mean to be rude so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. 

Now, please do put up some of what you deem is your best work so that we may also assist you with our critiques. We are all here to learn and share positively. At least, I hope so.


----------



## Heck (Nov 13, 2007)

There is some of my best work, I know it's not much but Im still a noob. And the #1 reason I posted here was to let you know about the dust spot cuz It happend to me for the first time not to long ago and I did not notice till someone spotted it. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=955613#post955613

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88119

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87916

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91920

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95190


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

DigitalDiva said:


> I didn't take it that way (after all, I didn't make the flower) but I was a little surprised as I was hoping for something positive from you or at least further _constructive_ criticism.
> 
> I do see from your posting record that you're quite critical of people's work and from your own website that you're new to photography, so I take that into consideration, too.
> 
> ...




I think I said I liked the picture.. Didn't I?

Also if you wern't *defending* your picture then what were you doing in that long ass paragraphy


----------



## skieur (Nov 13, 2007)

phakimata said:


> Sorry that this thread goes over into Dutch.....
> 
> Ik woon al bijna 8 jaar in America, vooral voor werk redenen. Hoe kom jij in NL terecht?


 
Dutch does not seem particularly difficult to follow but then knowing German is a bit of an advantage for me.

skieur


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 13, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I think I said I liked the picture.. Didn't I?
> 
> Also if you wern't *defending* your picture then what were you doing in that long ass paragraphy


 
Being a member of this forum for quite a while and seeing many posts by both Heck and DigitalDiva, I can pretty much say that neither of them are interested in getting defensive or dragging out any argument over an obviously harmless comment.   I like popcorn too, but just at theaters, and with lots of butter flavoring.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Being a member of this forum for quite a while and seeing many posts by both Heck and DigitalDiva, I can pretty much say that neither of them are interested in getting defensive or dragging out any argument over an obviously harmless comment.   I like popcorn too, but just at theaters, and with lots of butter flavoring.



Oh I'm not either. I was just stating the fact.. 

Looked like she was defending it to me...


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 13, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Oh I'm not either. I was just stating the fact..
> 
> Looked like she was defending it to me...


 
Has anyone told you that you have pretty eyes?  Oops, Im hijacking this thread.  Sorry. Carry on everyone.


----------



## souljourney (Nov 13, 2007)

Love the flowers (or, er, kale) and really like shot #2. #1 does seem to have a bit of noise and I'm not really interested in the framing as much as #2. I would like to see a bit more saturation in them both, though, but that's just my personal taste. Nice work.

BTW...what in the hell is all this petty bickering going on around here these days? I haven't been a member long but, damn, some people seem to really be on here to pick fights. We call those people trolls on other boards. ugh

Carry on...


----------



## Heck (Nov 13, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Wow you took that so well, whereas I found it to be quite offensive.
> 
> Beautiful shots btw.


 

He started it!!!  ...........Lol Im kidding its just a joke :hugs:


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 13, 2007)

souljourney said:


> Love the flowers (or, er, kale) and really like shot #2. #1 does seem to have a bit of noise and I'm not really interested in the framing as much as #2. I would like to see a bit more saturation in them both, though, but that's just my personal taste. Nice work.



Thanks! I appreciate the critique.

Heck, I had a look at your links and commented on one of them. I think one issue may be that you are an auto / moto photog and you don't find my subjects interesting out of preference of taste? At any rate, that's how I feel about auto / moto shots. They don't appeal to me at all but I can see the technical strengths and weaknesses of any photo subject.

Re: the dust situation. That actually did help me to have someone else see it and make a comment on it as I usually work too close and too fast to notice. I really need to get my CCD cleaned. I fixed the original here (but am too lazy to upload it right now).


----------



## Heck (Nov 13, 2007)

After reading about dust spots here on the forums I got a giottos rocket blower to get rid of the dust from my sensor for just a few bucks. All it took was 2 puffs while I held the body upside down to clear it up.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 13, 2007)

Heck said:


> After reading about dust spots here on the forums I got a giottos rocket blower to get rid of the dust from my sensor for just a few bucks. All it took was 2 puffs while I held the body upside down to clear it up.



BE CAREFUL! You can end up doing damage that way. For the lens, fine but for the inside of the camera.. NEVER! There is supposed to be a kit where you lightly drag a soft brush across it and it picks up the spots for about $99.


----------



## David_Senesac (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Kerry, I like your emphasis on the long straight rigid stems that work well agains this pleasant slighty bluish-gray background. There is a slight imbalance towards the left that you may have purposely allowed. My own philosophy with small closeups tends to be to frame for balance and symmetry and if not make the imbalance a bit more obvious. The whites are nicely not blocked up though except for the back middle flower lack obvious detail that may in part be more a result of web downsizing. Anyway some Photoshop Image...Adjust...Curves tweaking at the mid to high end of the luminance scale would improve that a bit as would some selective area unsharp masking.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 13, 2007)

David_Senesac said:


> Hi Kerry, I like your emphasis on the long straight rigid stems that work well agains this pleasant slighty bluish-gray background. There is a slight imbalance towards the left that you may have purposely allowed. My own philosophy with small closeups tends to be to frame for balance and symmetry and if not make the imbalance a bit more obvious. The whites are nicely not blocked up though except for the back middle flower lack obvious detail that may in part be more a result of web downsizing. Anyway some Photoshop Image...Adjust...Curves tweaking at the mid to high end of the luminance scale would improve that a bit as would some selective area unsharp masking.



Thank you, David. I'll have to look further into this. Just had a quick look at your work. Stupendous! I'm from the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Southerngal (Nov 13, 2007)

I love them.....absolutely beautiful flowers!


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 14, 2007)

Southerngal said:


> I love them.....absolutely beautiful flowers!



Thank you, kindly!


----------

